# Influenza Like Illness - help



## SHobbs (Feb 9, 2012)

Our providers want to give the dx 487.1 to patients that have flu like symptoms but have negative tests. The description of 487.1 is influenza with other respiratory manifestations so we would be reporting cases of the flu that are not actually positive cases.  Am I thinking correct here?  
So, they want a dx for flu like illness is this the ARI 465.9 or do we report other viral infection 079.99 or the signs and symptoms?  I am so confused.


----------



## britbrit852003 (Feb 9, 2012)

Per the ICD-9-CM coding guideline you cannot code for probable, suspected, questionalbe, rule out, or working diagnosis or other similar terms indicating uncertainty. In these cases you  must code the signs and symptoms. 

If the flu test was negative then this indicates an uncertain flu diagnosis. Coding the signs and symptoms would be appropriate in this case.


----------



## JulesofColorado (Feb 10, 2012)

I do agree with brit about not coding probable, suspected, etc. However, if you look in the Index, there is a listing for Influenza-Like Disease, which does code to 487.1 and that is how we code it.


----------



## britbrit852003 (Feb 13, 2012)

JulesofColorado said:


> I do agree with brit about not coding probable, suspected, etc. However, if you look in the Index, there is a listing for Influenza-Like Disease, which does code to 487.1 and that is how we code it.



If that is that case then thats how you have to code it, the index superseeds the guidelines.


----------



## SHobbs (Feb 13, 2012)

Even though the test is negative for influenza the diagnosis can be 487.1?


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Feb 13, 2012)

i'd go with 786.9.


----------



## britbrit852003 (Feb 14, 2012)

JulesofColorado said:


> I do agree with brit about not coding probable, suspected, etc. However, if you look in the Index, there is a listing for Influenza-Like Disease, which does code to 487.1 and that is how we code it.



What is the look up for that? I cannot find it in the index? I looked under flu, influenza, illness.


----------



## monimrtin (Feb 14, 2012)

britbrit852003 said:


> What is the look up for that? I cannot find it in the index? I looked under flu, influenza, illness.


When you first look up illness it says see also disease. Then disease says see also syndrome. From syndrome you look for influenza-like.


----------



## britbrit852003 (Feb 14, 2012)

mmartin@delhihospital.com said:


> When you first look up illness it says see also disease. Then disease says see also syndrome. From syndrome you look for influenza-like.




Found it thanks! I wanted to show my head coder!


----------

